# need help to ID this crypt



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,
This crypt was labelled like being crypt moehlmanni. I got it in a emerse set up, for about 2 weeks.
The substrate consists in peat, laterite and fertile substrate of a known brand in Europe.









Do you think it's indeed crypt moehlmanni? For me it looks like crypt willisi.

Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That doesn't look anything like _moehlmanii_ to me.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Echinidorus species. Possibly uruguayensis.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks to both for your replies.

Hydrophyte - it doesn't look moehlmanni to me too.

G. Ghori - I'm pretty sure it's a cryptocoryne, but the sp. I do not have any clue. The only thing I know, it came from a crypt farm in Netherlands.

Got another pic of it









Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

C. willissii, "lucens" cultivar.

Here's mine:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Since we have no flower to go with, can you post a close up of the leaf and petiole? Both underside and the upper surface if possible. Also a picture of the crown would help. Could very well be a crypt - just looks strange to me.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Since we have no flower to go with, can you post a close up of the leaf and petiole? Both underside and the upper surface if possible. Also a picture of the crown would help. Could very well be a crypt - just looks strange to me.


Some pics like you requested: upper and umderside

















Just run out of batery in my camera, so no pic of the petiole ( about 5cm) and crown...

Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That parallel leaf veination does suggest an _Echinodorus_.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The root will tell right away if it's a crypt or an echinodorus; the latter has soft, flexible roots with no or minimal rhizome. Crypts has fragile harder roots with a noticable rhizome.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

rs79 said:


> The root will tell right away if it's a crypt or an echinodorus; the latter has soft, flexible roots with no or minimal rhizome. Crypts has fragile harder roots with a noticable rhizome.


I will take out the plant from the pot and take a pic to show....
Thanks to all for the replies.

Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, I took the plant out of the pot and, I separated it into two plants.

Got a pic of one of the plants and it's crown, hopefully will help to id it.

















Regards,
Joe Faria


----------

